# Update on ICD-10 Proficiency Exam



## cswift (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello All! 

              I just wanted to inform those out there that have been questioning the guidelines and timeframe of the ICD-10 Proficiency Exam. I personally received an email from the AAPC Education department on 12/29/11, so the following information is valid and true.

ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment is Mandatory.  We have from Oct.1, 2012- Oct. 1, 2014 to take and pass the exam.

The exam is $60 and you get 2 attempts for that $60 fee. If you should not pass within those two attempts, you are permitted to continue paying the $60 for every two attempts there after until you pass the exam.  

Hope this helps clear up some of the confusion out there. Please pass on to your fellow coders.

A Happy New Year to all!

CSwift CPC, CPC-H


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Jan 3, 2012)

*ICD 10 Exam Mandatory?*

Mandatory by whom and why?   Our certification?  Or to be able to bill?


----------



## kevbshields (Jan 3, 2012)

Mandatory in order to maintain your certification(s) through AAPC.

It would be nice if it were required to bill, but that hasn't happened yet.  The why is to ensure AAPC-certified coders are proficient in the ICD-10 coding system.


----------



## bedwards (Jan 4, 2012)

I can assure you that it in order to maintain our credentials, we must all pass the proficiency test.  As kevbshields stated, it is to show that we know how to use the code set-believe me, there are many differences and anything that ICD-9 "touches" in a practice (as well as insurance company, billing company, vendors, etc.) will be impacted.

It is too early to currently learn the code sets and AAPC will have training towards later this year when it is more appropriate to begin to learn the codes.  Now is the time to ensure that the implementation process is occurring in our offices.


----------

